# Firefighter hurt



## holland_patrick (Jun 19, 2011)

Fairbanks Daily News-Miner - Firefighter working on Hastings Fire injured by falling tree


This is for the guy in ct who doesn't think Firefighter should be using chain saws


----------



## deevo (Jun 20, 2011)

holland_patrick said:


> Fairbanks Daily News-Miner - Firefighter working on Hastings Fire injured by falling tree
> 
> 
> This is for the guy in ct who doesn't think Firefighter should be using chain saws


 
Hope he recovers, yes forest fire fighting is dangerous, as is cutting down burnt out trees, and ones that are on fire. I did forestfire fighting when I was younger, and felling trees in those conditions just adds to the danger!
I am on the Volunteer FD in my Twp, and am involved in training and chain saw use of our firefighters. We have them on most of our trucks. Only those properly trained can use them. No exceptions. When we are using them they are not in ideal conditions, like I said earlier, just adds more danger to the situation


----------



## Karl Robbers (Jun 21, 2011)

My sympathy to the firey and his family.
I am the Brigade Chief of a volunteer brigade and one of my young members was killed by a falling tree while blacking out after a large fire. 
There was a tree fall that caused 5 others to fall like dominos, the last one fell at 90 degrees to the others and crushed the cab of the vehicle he was in, unfortunately the tree could not be moved or him removed from the vehicle.
At least he died doing what he loved.
Sometimes the cards don't fall your way.


----------



## holland_patrick (Jun 21, 2011)

I wasn't looking to bash the firefighter as I know I would never want to do wildland firefighting no matter how much you paid me. I've been with the fire department in CT for 17 years now and i'm looking forward to a nice retirement in another 13 but i can say that i was never formally trained with Chainsaws but was lucky enough to have a father who did a lot of cutting and learned young from him. 

Anyways my prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## treefaller25 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well my thoughts go out to this fire figther.Figthing wildland fires is a tough way to make a living.As a former fire figther of 26 years and wildland saywer. Accidents like this are an everyday occurence.We have no way of controlling the aftermaths of Mother Nature.As arborist we can try to pass on our knowledge for removing hazzard trees and proper ways of cutting or arieal rescues.Our bussines is expanding at a rapid peace and as the seniors we should certianly try to pass our knowledge on to our younger followers.I wish the best of luck to the injured fire figther mentioned above and hope you have a speedy recovery.Work safely out there guys and gals.


----------

